# Vista, Behringer UCA202 set-up my turn



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok bought my UCA202 and CM-140, got some time here I think I'm close - 1st sound card cal

How am I doing so far.... Changes to make....?
Should I post up pics of my setup...?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You might try a few more attempts at the soundcard cal routine to try and eliminate the oscillation at the upper end. Try some different sweep levels between -12dB and -6dB to see if you can clear it up....

brucek


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah.... I have run up and down the sweep level, but still seem to be getting that same response...

Ultimately I really don't care about the upper end response, I mainly want this for subwoofer response and integration... 

How does it look as far as that goes...


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Ultimately I really don't care about the upper end response, I mainly want this for subwoofer response and integration...
> 
> How does it look as far as that goes...


It's good for that.... only the upper end of the cal file is suspect...

brucek


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Bruce, though down the line I would like to get on top of this... 

Feelin a bit retarded with REW so far.... just haven't gotten the hang of it yet.... 

I'm running a New Dell Latitude E6500... It doesn't seem to have all the tweakable settings for audio with this version of vista business, a bit frustrated with the lack of audio control here....


----------

